# Watch Wimbledon tennis live on YouTube beginning Monday



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Watch Wimbledon tennis live on YouTube beginning Monday

It may not be the NBA Finals or Stanley Cup Playoffs, but the world's oldest tennis tournament has a solid following as well, particularly abroad. A new Wimbledon partnership with YouTube could help boost the competition's appeal stateside; for the first time, you'll be able to access video feeds from the two-week London event, live on Google's prized streaming site. Beginning this Monday, you can catch all the action on Wimbledon's YouTube channel, with Rolex footing the bill. You'll also find interviews, behind-the-scenes segments and press conference streams on the video site, along with past match highlights and other featured content.

Full Story Here


----------

